# Yellowstone tips please



## vacationlover2 (Jun 13, 2013)

Hey all,

I'm gearing up for my Yellowstone trip  in a few weeks.  It is me, my hubby and two girls aged 8 and 11.  We are staying at Worldmark West Yellowstone.  

Does anyone know where I get a map that shows the highlights of the park and how to get to them?  What are the must-dos?

Thanks!


----------



## eal (Jun 13, 2013)

We went to Yellowstone a lot when our kids were younger. I highly recommend springing for a guide book - my choice would be "Yellowstone Treasures" by Janet Chapple


----------



## Deb from NC (Jun 13, 2013)

In addition to a guidebook, If you have an Ipad there's a great National Park App that has interactive maps of about 15 of the parks, including Yellowstone. It also has information about a lot the sites in the parks.   As I recall it was less than $ 5.   Also try NPS.gov. for information.
We went to Yellowstone last September (stayed in a rented cabin-couldn't get into the Worldmark!) and had a fabulous time....Enjoy!


----------



## Sandi_Roger (Jun 13, 2013)

We've visited most of the parks and Yellowstone is our favorite. We've been there three times and have been through all five entrances. West Yellowstone is the most convenient location outside of the park.

You will get a detailed map when you enter the park. Check their website and tripadvisor for info prior to the trip.

Yellowstone park has two loop roads like a figure 8. You will be near the intersection of the loops.

A must see is Old Faithful that erupts about every hour and a quarter. It's close to you on the lower loop. 

On the other side of the park is the Grand Canyon of Yellowstone with two nice falls. South of that are mud volcanoes and other geysers. Also a beautiful lake with a hotel worth visiting. 

Many other features plus wild life. Don't bother looking at buffalo with binoculars when you enter the park. We saw them a number of times walking down the road next to the cars.

Roger


----------



## kwilson (Jun 13, 2013)

Probably doesn't need to be said, but if you see a bunch of cars parked alongside the road there is something there worth seeing. I ran across this right after entering from West Y and saw a beautiful golden eagle perched on a log in the river.


----------



## PStreet1 (Jun 13, 2013)

Don't forget to make good use of the official Yellowstone Park Web Site: http://www.nps.gov/yell/index.htm

You'll find maps, suggestions, and for me, most important of all, the schedules for the ranger talks at the various major points. They are incredibly informative and interesting. On one of ours, the group was small enough that he took us to a "hidden" location where we could see a "new" mud volcano that had just "opened up" in the last month. You can count on it being a major site if there are ranger talks scheduled there, and you'll definitely get more out of the trip if you know what you're seeing. Here's the link to all the Ranger Led Activities: http://www.nps.gov/yell/planyourvisit/u ... 130530.pdf

At the park, we bought a (at that time) long, narrow--maybe 3 x 7--red book that was a driving guide to every mile of the park. It wasn't expensive, one of the least expensive they had in fact, and it pointed out tons of stuff we would have missed without it.

Yellowstone is truly a place like no other. You'll have a great time.


----------



## DaveNV (Jun 13, 2013)

I just finished a week in Yellowstone. The park website linked above has the same map you'll get when you enter. Download it ahead of time and get familiar with things.

In West, be sure to seek out Running Bear Pancake House for breakfast. Great food, and a great way to start the day.

Dave


----------



## Passepartout (Jun 13, 2013)

Pat and Dave pretty well covered the cheap and easy guides. You can drive the whole loop in a day, but don't. Split it up. One day, go right at Madison Junction, see the Firehole area and Old Faithful. Next day, go left at Madison to Canyon, hike down to Steamboat, experience that part. Then maybe another day, just drive past those places to the lake, maybe ride horses. By all means, attend all the Ranger Talks you can. They are extremely knowledgeable and entertaining. Try some hikes. Take a daypack with water and maybe lunch or snacks. Don't forget cameras. 

In Summer,  Yellowstone is crowded, but remember, just 3% of it can be seen from any road. If the crowds get to you, just get out of the car and hike.

If you get 'parked out' see some other area attractions. At Island Park, ID, main street (hwy 20) is 20 miles long, but the town is only 1/2 mi. wide. See Big Spring where the whole Henry's Fork of the Snake comes out of the ground whole. Feed the 3' trout there. You may see moose. Follow the road S.and stop at both upper and lower Mesa falls. Very scenic.

You can rent rafts, canoes, or kayaks and float down the Henry's Fork for a couple hours, and be ready for the Pizza joint at the take-out. It is very relaxing. About one degree above a resort's lazy river. We took the grands, who spent the whole float looking over the side at the fish and almost missed seeing 3 moose families.

We will also be there next month.

Jim

Stop at world famous Last Chance Angler's. Hire a guide for a couple hours and go fly fishing in one of the best places in the world.


----------



## K2Quick (Jun 13, 2013)

We might be there the same week as you (6/30 - 7/5 for us).  It's one of the busiest weeks of the year, but we still had a really enjoyable time last year.  My suggestion is to leave as early in the morning as possible each day and plan to return to the hotel no later than 1:00 or 2:00 p.m.  We did that and rarely got caught in traffic jams (we did see traffic jams going east toward Madison Junction that would stretch for two miles or so but we were headed out just as the masses were coming in).  We still managed to see everything we wanted to see and a few of our favorites twice.

Pack a picnic and just find a table in an out-of-the-way location.  We ate one lunch at Old Faithful Lodge that put us in a grumpy mood because of the herd mentality there.  The picnic by Yellowstone Lake, on the other hand, was relaxing.

If you happen to be there for the 4th of July, they've got a small-town parade in West Yellowstone that our kids loved and a decent fireworks display afterward.


----------



## vacationlover2 (Jun 13, 2013)

Wow guys!  Thanks for all the great advice.  I can't wait to go


----------



## DaveNV (Jun 13, 2013)

A few tips you may want to know:

When we were there last week, the majority of animal activity viewable from the road was happening along the road from the West Entrance to Madison Junction.  There were dozens of baby bison romping around the fields, with attending mothers and disinterested fathers.  Elk were just making their way down to the common grazing areas, so were seen in small groups of two or three at a time.  Animals tend to move around rather quickly, so there's no telling where they'll be grazing when you're there. The traffic jams on that road mentioned in a post above were likely due to bison walking down the roadway.  At least, that was our experience.

The road along Firehole River was open, but the swimming area was blocked off and marked Closed.  I don't know if they'll open later in the season.

There is road construction in various parts of the park, but the worst we saw was on the eastern upper loop road between Canyon and Tower.  Lengthy delays near Tower Falls.

Roosevelt Lodge was closed, but may be getting ready to open for the season.

Mammoth Hot Springs thermal activity is at a very low point, and the terraces were mostly dry.  It was interesting to see the way the terraces were created, but disappointing not to see much water flowing over them.

Beartooth Highway had previously opened for the season, but had to be closed again due to snowfall. Not sure whether it's reopened.

Stop at Midway Geyser Basin and walk along the boardwalk beside Grand Prismatic Spring.  Then make your way down the road to the parking area for Fairy Falls.  Walk the quarter mile down the easy trail and climb the hillside for a fantastic view of Grand Prismatic from higher up.  It gives a great perspective on the size of the spring.  It's pretty awesome.

If you have specific questions, just ask.  I'll try my best to answer them.

Dave


----------



## vacationlover2 (Jun 13, 2013)

We are staying at Yellowstone for a week. We leave on Sunday and have all day to drive to Salt Lake City, UT, where we fly out Monday morning.  Should I try to see some of the Grand Tetons on the way to Utah, or is it not on the way.


----------



## DaveNV (Jun 13, 2013)

vacationlover2 said:


> We are staying at Yellowstone for a week. We leave on Sunday and have all day to drive to Salt Lake City, UT, where we fly out Monday morning.  Should I try to see some of the Grand Tetons on the way to Utah, or is it not on the way.



If you drive out the South Entrance of Yellowstone you'll drive right through Grand Tetons National Park (with the accompanying views you're expecting.) If you stop at the Snake River Overlook turnout, you can take the same picture of the Tetons made famous by Ansel Adams.  (There is plenty more to be seen as well, but that view is one we especially like.)  Continue down the highway into Jackson Hole, and you can then make your way West to catch Interstate 15, which runs down to Salt Lake.  Depending on what you want to do, Jackson is a great little town that's worth exploring. You may want to consider leaving the timeshare on Saturday, and stay overnight in a hotel in Jackson Hole. Then you can continue to SLC on Sunday, as planned.

Dave


----------



## Timeshare Von (Jun 13, 2013)

I did five days in Yellowstone, but staying inside the park, last summer.  You've already received a lot of great info and advice.  Since you really didn't say what your primary interests are, it's really difficult to make suggestions on what not to miss.

For me, there are three main "features" of Yellowstone (and Grand Teton NP):

1.  The geothermals . . . geysers, mudpots, thermal springs and puffing hillsides, etc.

2.  Wildlife . . . tons of them . . . some close to the road, some requiring some patience and waiting and others often away from where people generally are.

3.  The landscape and flora (could be split into two actually).  Lots of cool rivers, streams, waterfalls, canyons, plateaus, plains, flowers, trees . . . you get the idea.

For me, I really enjoy the wildlife and would sit patiently for hours in hope that a momma grizzly and her two cubs might make their way closer by crossing the Yellowstone River.  They did!  But not everyone (especially families with kids) can play that wait and see, approach.  My hubby can't/won't which is why I took this trip by myself.

If wildlife is an interest/priority, Hayden Valley or Lamar Valley are the two places to be.  Both are known to have wolf packs and grizzly bears.  I have also be fortunate to see/photograph black bears around the Yellowstone picnic area (near Roosevelt Junction); Tower and on the road from Roosevelt to Mammoth Springs.

Here is the link to the travel journal that I wrote, specifically on my time in Yellowstone plus some on Grand Tetons which also includes many photos.

Whatever you decide, you will no doubt have a great time!  I sure wish I was going back this summer!


----------



## thinze3 (Jun 14, 2013)

*I would suggest a guide*

We used a great guide when we were there.  He was a young man named Seth Heeter.  Seth basically lives in the park, taking pictures at night and doing guides during the day.  He works for a guide service called Jackson Hole Wildlife Safaris.

There were 5 of us 2 more that he hauled around in a large brand new van.  Seth and the other guides were constantly talking to each other about sightings, the weather at different parts of the park, and the timing of Old Faithful.  He even packed a great lunch for us all.

Seth also takes great photos of you and your family while in the park - for free!  Here's an example.



He has a couple of websites:
http://sethheeter.com
http://theworkingsightseer.com/about


http://jacksonholewildlifesafaris.com/


----------



## WinniWoman (Jun 14, 2013)

I would get a guidebook. I like the Discovery Channel one and that's what we used there. If you want to have dinner at the Old Faithfull Inn, I recommend you make reservations as soon as you get to West Yellowstone, as it fills up quickly. Also- in West Yellowstone there is an IMAX theater and a wildlife center with bear and wolf packs. I highly recommend driving through Earthquake Park nearby on the Idaho border. We stayed in West Yellowstone and took a day to drive to the TETONS, which are spectacular.


----------



## eal (Jun 14, 2013)

"At the park, we bought a (at that time) long, narrow--maybe 3 x 7--red book that was a driving guide to every mile of the park. It wasn't expensive, one of the least expensive they had in fact, and it pointed out tons of stuff we would have missed without it."

OMG how could I forget about the mile-by-mile guide! It is a great way to keep the kids' interest level high.

Also don't miss the Norris Basin, and a guide can really make the trip a once-in-a-lifetime event.


----------



## BigRedOne (Jun 14, 2013)

Everything listed so far is great advice.  I made the trip to Yellowstone (stayed in Island Park) and was an easy drive to West Yellowstone.  One thing I found that when driving through the park there are many side roads, usually one way streets or loops, that get you too many hidden treasures without having to walk more than 50 or 60 yards; take advantage of these as they are usually not crowded.  I am making the trip again this summer and staying in Big Sky, Montana.  Can't wait!


----------



## falmouth3 (Jun 14, 2013)

eal said:


> We went to Yellowstone a lot when our kids were younger. I highly recommend springing for a guide book - my choice would be "Yellowstone Treasures" by Janet Chapple



Another vote for this book.  This was an incredible mile by mile guide to Yellowstone.  I cannot praise it enough. $18 on Amazon and worth every penny.

Sue


----------



## WinniWoman (Jun 15, 2013)

We used "Yellowstone Treasures" as well as the Discovery Channel book. Both were great to have!


----------



## PStreet1 (Jun 15, 2013)

The point by point guide published by the park service (the long, narrow red book we used) is The Yellowstone, Grand Teton Road Guide.  At the time we bought in at the park, it was $5.95.  It was done by Stephen Schmidt.  It looks like it is out of print now, but National Geographic seems to have reprinted and updated it and one of the authors is Jeremy Schmidt.  The write up from Amazon is below:

National Geographic Yellowstone and Grand Teton National Parks Road Guide: The Essential Guide for Motorists (... by Jeremy Schmidt and Steven Fuller (Jan 26, 2010) 
$9.95  $8.96 Paperback  
Order in the next 53 hours and get it by Tuesday, Jun 18. 
More Buying Choices - Paperback
$4.68 new (37 offers) 
$5.38 used (22 offers)


----------



## spencersmama (Jun 15, 2013)

thinze3 said:


> Seth also takes great photos of you and your family while in the park - for free!  Here's an example.



Great picture!!

We took a boat trip in the park and it was interesting.  My favorite thing about Yellowstone is the huge variety of beauty there.


----------



## Greg G (Jun 16, 2013)

*Grand Tetons*

The Grand Tetons scenery is beautiful.   It is well worth two or three days if you can swing it.  The picture I took below is one of the classic views in the Tetons (taken early in the morning)


[IMGL]https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-0N8SAxKgrSU/TAGMoYttMEI/AAAAAAAAEX4/vY4aFVS2yN0/s800/DSCF0042.JPG" height="600" width="800"[/IMGL]


----------



## Timeshare Von (Jun 16, 2013)

Thanks for sharing Greg.  That is a beautiful photo!


----------

